

Ask HN: What "big" sites don't officially support IE7 now? - bluetidepro

I am trying to compile a list of some "bigger" (more popular on the web) sites that no longer support IE7 or possible if they no longer even support IE8 (which I don't think I have seen but I'm not sure). I know have seen more in the news recently about IE7 but I couldn't remember which ones specifically. Thanks for any help.
======
lapusta
Google?
[http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=3...](http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=33864)

~~~
bluetidepro
Yeah, I had Google on my list. I was looking for some others as well! Thanks
for the link, though! :)

